# gaboon viper.



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

hi people where can you get a gaboon viper, not getting one as i dont have a DWA but i never see these anywere for sale so just wondering how people get hold of them, thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

i got mine from a petshop


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

what a standard pet shop
that documentry on you tubes great by the way


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well some petshops do stock dwa


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

you know any with websites??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Shropshire Exotics. Available Livestock.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Your braver than me saw a documentary bout them and that they have a habit of biting though their botam jaw to get at you if they realy want to. Got to say thought its a stunning looking animal.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

there wicked i think cheers 4 that siuk been looking about for a while,good or bad to get a gaboon without a DWA??


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> there wicked i think cheers 4 that siuk been looking about for a while,good or bad to get a gaboon without a DWA??


very bad
get fined alot of money


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

sam1989 said:


> there wicked i think cheers 4 that siuk been looking about for a while,good or bad to get a gaboon without a DWA??


very bad. a nd silly question to be honest mate.
they're on the DWA for a reason. : victory:


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Judging by his username Trice, he is 19 years old and wants DWA species purely for the 'cool' factor.
Not to worry though, these people are usually bred out through natural selection :devil:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

What a fool lol. 
Also not to worry for some reason i dont think that shops sells to people that cant provide a copy of there DWA.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hi*



KJ Exotics said:


> What a fool lol.
> Also not to worry for some reason i dont think that shops sells to people that cant provide a copy of there DWA.


I beg to differ mate,not all shops are as scrupulous:bash:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> I beg to differ mate,not all shops are as scrupulous:bash:


excalty....some would sell there own kids in vivariums if they sold better than a leo or corn.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you just live in the wrong place!:lol2:

just kidding!

some here:

kingsnake.com Classifieds


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

dont worry lol im not intending on doing it, just seeing peoples veiws on the subject if i was going to get a DWA it wouldnt be a gaboon viper, those fangs put me right off i wouldnt want them crawling up my arm lol, thanks for the replies though.
yes ive noticed that many shops will sell without a DWA it should be requested on purchase its crazy that many people dont im surprised there arent so many people dead because i could imagine so many people dont have a DWAL and own them still.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

SiUK said:


> well some petshops do stock dwa


animal world in grays stock cobra's,rattlers etc...


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> *yes ive noticed that many shops will sell without a DWA* it should be requested on purchase its crazy that many people dont im surprised there arent so many people dead because i could imagine so many people dont have a DWAL and own them still.


If you have noticed this then you must have been to a few shops that sell DWA and seen them sell to unlicenced people? If thats the case why did you ask where to get a gaboon from and what shops sell them?


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

ive seen and heard this on the internet.
oliver todd you have no idea of my inrterest in reptiles, yes i am nineteen but i have owned reptiles since i was 10


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

daz30347 said:


> I beg to differ mate,not all shops are as scrupulous:bash:


Yer i understand that, i meant that shop though : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think theres many shops that will sell a DWA snake without a license, to be fair theres not that many shops that sell them in the UK and all the ones I have heard of or been to, wouldnt sell without a license, obviously there are some irresponsible shops that would but they are very few and far between.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

your right Si, i dont actually know of any that would or have done so, not saying it hasnt happened.

We have sold DWA snakes in the past and we are going to be getting back into it soon.

Even if someone has a DWAL that they can produce doesnt mean that they will be buying the snake from me, ooooh noooo!!!! If I feel in any way that the person is not responsible, I will refuse a sale.

They would also need to prove that their council know about it either by showing it on the cert or by a cover letter and I would also want proof of insurance.

Rob.


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Shropshire Exotics. Available Livestock.


:mf_dribble:if i had a DWA i would have that leucistic monacle, If my GF would let me i would have that Boiga Tanahjampeana too :bash: might need to have words lol


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> *ive seen and heard this on the internet*.
> oliver todd you have no idea of my inrterest in reptiles, yes i am nineteen but i have owned reptiles since i was 10


Really? Ive never heard of people buying DWA animals from a shop without a licence. Ive heard of people buying privetly on the black market so to speak but never from a shop


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Judging by his username Trice, he is 19 years old and wants DWA species purely for the 'cool' factor.
> Not to worry though, these people are usually bred out through natural selection :devil:


SO? 19 year olds do all kind of things that are dangerous... age isn't a major factor all the time. for every young fool there are maybe three old ones.... at 18 i sat and ate lunch with hand grenades... i suppose that was idiotic? why are all of you guys so afraid of dying anyway? it seems like everyone here on the forum is afraid! chill. if someone wants something that may very well kill them why are so many others so concerned? a 19 year old would be much more likely to die if they bought a perfectly legal motorcycle.... heck, with a bike you can kill more people than yourself. are all the dwa people just stuck up? egotistical? do they think that they are special just because they have their mommy buying them a dwa?.... if i were in the mojave and we came upon a rattlesnake you dwa guys seem to me that you would be so freaked out. guess what? having a snake that is venomous isn't such a big deal... you so-called herpers that are so stuck up that you can't admit this... well, you are sad and weak. jesus christ... quit why don't you trying to make having a venomous snake something only the aristocracy may have or understand.

come on over here and i'll put you on a meany and i'll see what timber you are cut from.

i am so tired of holier than thou people slamming anyone that shows an interest in hots... what did that one guy say last week? oh yeah, he said that hots should only be kept by people that have enough money... if they aren't exactly rich then they shouldn't have a hot... yep, that's what he said right here... so a brit isn't worthy of what a 10 year old american kid has.... unless he has enough money... is that it?

no wonder they took away all your guns... no wonder they have cameras trained on you every moment...

you big time hot shot venomous snake keepers with your permits and insurance and egos.... i laugh at you. a bunck of p**k *ss egotists that are afraid... yes, afraid of a snake.... i don't buy it and if you all had copperheads all up in your backyards people would tell you how full of it you are.

now don't get mad at me... i'm just speaking my peace here... i do and always will think that you brits make much ado about nothing. it is a given here where i live... hot snakes are no big deal... they are dangerous but anyone with any good snake sense can have them with no problems.

more than once i began to think that keepers of hots wanted the rules to be tough... they have their silly, worthless license already.... they struck me as the kind of people that want keeping hots an exclusive club... why? to impress the chicks?... make you all look like actually important please, check your egos at the door... americans are laughing at you...

you should be allowed to keep a snake.... not just certain ones..... if common folks aren't allowed, then no one should be.... some rattlesnake keepers might lose their status... that wouldn't do.


so go ahead and give me my infraction already...:lol2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Snakes*



crouchy said:


> Really? Ive never heard of people buying DWA animals from a shop without a licence. Ive heard of people buying privetly on the black market so to speak but never from a shop


I have,luckily the shop is no longer trading


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i agree with habu although im british but its true people with a dwa think they are above all reptile keepers when really your not, its just some geeky guy from the council sayin yes that door is ok and youve put a sticker onit to tell you whats inside heres your liscence sir.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

habu -I can see fro your post that a nerve has been hit and you have vented your feelings and rightly so. However keeping Hots in the UK is very different from the US. Firstly we only have the one native _Vipera Berus, _Its not something poeple have to grow up with or are accustomed to. 

Secondly and more importantly, our leeding body in animal welfare, The RSPCA openly admit they disapprove of the keeping of reptiles and, given the chance would ban the hobby all together if they could. Now imagine how they feel about keeping Hots? 

Alot of herpers feel that it would only take a few silly mistakes to ruin the hobby for everyone else. A couple of bites or a fatality and local councils would proably ban DWA within their borough. Pet shops would be blamed for selling the snake in the first place. 

: victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

HABU said:


> SO? 19 year olds do all kind of things that are dangerous... age isn't a major factor all the time. for every young fool there are maybe three old ones.... at 18 i sat and ate lunch with hand grenades... i suppose that was idiotic? why are all of you guys so afraid of dying anyway? it seems like everyone here on the forum is afraid! chill. if someone wants something that may very well kill them why are so many others so concerned? a 19 year old would be much more likely to die if they bought a perfectly legal motorcycle.... heck, with a bike you can kill more people than yourself. are all the dwa people just stuck up? egotistical? do they think that they are special just because they have their mommy buying them a dwa?.... if i were in the mojave and we came upon a rattlesnake you dwa guys seem to me that you would be so freaked out. guess what? having a snake that is venomous isn't such a big deal... you so-called herpers that are so stuck up that you can't admit this... well, you are sad and weak. jesus christ... quit why don't you trying to make having a venomous snake something only the aristocracy may have or understand.
> 
> come on over here and i'll put you on a meany and i'll see what timber you are cut from.
> 
> ...


Well said!:no1:


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> not getting one as i dont have a DWA





sam1989 said:


> good or bad to get a gaboon without a DWA??


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW i never thought this thread would cause such an argument, i was only enquiring and looking at peoples views on the subject and clearly every one is very VERY touchy on this subject.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> SO? 19 year olds do all kind of things that are dangerous... age isn't a major factor all the time. for every young fool there are maybe three old ones.... at 18 i sat and ate lunch with hand grenades... i suppose that was idiotic? why are all of you guys so afraid of dying anyway? it seems like everyone here on the forum is afraid! chill. if someone wants something that may very well kill them why are so many others so concerned? a 19 year old would be much more likely to die if they bought a perfectly legal motorcycle.... heck, with a bike you can kill more people than yourself. are all the dwa people just stuck up? egotistical? do they think that they are special just because they have their mommy buying them a dwa?.... if i were in the mojave and we came upon a rattlesnake you dwa guys seem to me that you would be so freaked out. guess what? having a snake that is venomous isn't such a big deal... you so-called herpers that are so stuck up that you can't admit this... well, you are sad and weak. jesus christ... quit why don't you trying to make having a venomous snake something only the aristocracy may have or understand.
> 
> come on over here and i'll put you on a meany and i'll see what timber you are cut from.
> 
> ...


you know what I do kind of agree with you for some of what you said, although you spouted it rudely :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But keeping a snake that could easily kill you is a big deal compared to a cornsnake, also you guys authorities over in the US obviously see it as a big deal as well, because im always reading about different states trying to push through restrictive legislation and in alot of states keeping of venomous is completely banned, as you must know. Im always reading on venomousreptiles.org about the problems being faced by US keepers in regards to legislation.

Also I have read several times about peoples exotic venomous escaping in the US, guess how many times that has happened her? :Na_Na_Na_Na: we have 4-5 serious bites a year on average in the UK and no deaths for over 100 years, statistics speak for themselves.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

You've got a valid point too Si, but the bottom line is they are only snakes, not mythical, maneating, firebreathing monsters. There are far more deadly items more easily available to totally unsuitable people. I for one do think that there is an air of "elitism" regarding keeping hots, not always perpetuated by hot keepers I might add, but by people who have no understanding of them. My worry is that the keeping of these animals gets restricted to those rich enough or those "in the clique" and many potentially good keeprs are denied the opportunity or are forced "underground"


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> you know what I do kind of agree with you for some of what you said, although you spouted it rudely :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> But keeping a snake that could easily kill you is a big deal compared to a cornsnake, also you guys authorities over in the US obviously see it as a big deal as well, because im always reading about different states trying to push through restrictive legislation and in alot of states keeping of venomous is completely banned, as you must know. Im always reading on venomousreptiles.org about the problems being faced by US keepers in regards to legislation.
> 
> Also I have read several times about peoples exotic venomous escaping in the US, guess how many times that has happened her? :Na_Na_Na_Na: we have 4-5 serious bites a year on average in the UK and no deaths for over 100 years, statistics speak for themselves.


 haha!! yes i was rude when i posted that and i apologize... i could have been a little more tactful...

and yes the u.k. has fewer bites and deaths and other things... the u.s. likely has way worse statistics per capita than the u.k. in almost all things.... you name it and the u.s. is probably crap in numbers compared to you guys. but...

i wouldn't trade one particle of my freedoms for all the safety and civility in the world. yes, the u.s. has places all the time trying to pass legislation to restrict things and domesticate the people here and make things on par with the u.k.... one thing to remember....

... the people here in the states are not even remotely as law-abiding as the brits... you guys wouldn't jaywalk even if you were in the middle of nowhere and not a car or soul was around... because it's against the law. your laws and government has done a great job training it's people to be obedient and to fall into line... we americans look at laws as guidelines basicly... if something is illegal we just don't do it out in the open... the average american breaks 3 or 4 laws before lunch... we have a saying here for when the people in power try to restrict us... i won't say it as it has much profanity... even cops ignore laws... a cop will often tell you to keep something under wraps instead of citing you for something that even they deem as dumb.

... here it doesn't matter if your landlord says no pets.... you just don't tell him that you have snakes...

yes we americans will be as restricted and controlled as the british someday... hopefully that's a long way off and i'll be dead. the rugged individualism of our pioneer forefathers is alive and well... it's in most of our genes to be self reliant and to assume personal responsibility... florida has those stupid new laws... i wonder just how effective they really are? does anyone think for a moment that everyone in florida just up and stopped anything that they were doing just because they passed some stupid laws?... no, they just keep it all on the lo-lo... no big deal...

we ordinary americans believe we know what is right and proper for us much better than the government...


if something is not legal we just say....... "SO?":2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> habu -I can see fro your post that a nerve has been hit and you have vented your feelings and rightly so. However keeping Hots in the UK is very different from the US. Firstly we only have the one native _Vipera Berus, _Its not something poeple have to grow up with or are accustomed to.
> 
> Secondly and more importantly, our leeding body in animal welfare, The RSPCA openly admit they disapprove of the keeping of reptiles and, given the chance would ban the hobby all together if they could. Now imagine how they feel about keeping Hots?
> 
> ...


 i completely understand... i really do. you are in a bind about this whole matter... but what gets me is that you all don't fight it...

what you all do about the whole situation is to, what we call,

*...FOLDING LIKE A LAWN CHAIR!!!*


yeah, like that really works...:lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

youve got it all wrong we are NOT all law abiding:lol2:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

sam1989 said:


> youve got it all wrong we are NOT all law abiding:lol2:


YES we ARE!!!! i even polish the queens shoes on a sunday for a tuppance


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

:lol2: good for you!


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> SO? 19 year olds do all kind of things that are dangerous... age isn't a major factor all the time. for every young fool there are maybe three old ones.... at 18 i sat and ate lunch with hand grenades... i suppose that was idiotic? why are all of you guys so afraid of dying anyway? it seems like everyone here on the forum is afraid! chill. if someone wants something that may very well kill them why are so many others so concerned? a 19 year old would be much more likely to die if they bought a perfectly legal motorcycle.... heck, with a bike you can kill more people than yourself. are all the dwa people just stuck up? egotistical? do they think that they are special just because they have their mommy buying them a dwa?.... if i were in the mojave and we came upon a rattlesnake you dwa guys seem to me that you would be so freaked out. guess what? having a snake that is venomous isn't such a big deal... you so-called herpers that are so stuck up that you can't admit this... well, you are sad and weak. jesus christ... quit why don't you trying to make having a venomous snake something only the aristocracy may have or understand.
> 
> come on over here and i'll put you on a meany and i'll see what timber you are cut from.
> 
> ...



Good comment! You are certainly right that some keepers of venomous are elitist! and there are more dangerous things out there to buy...guns, knives etc....loads of teenage deaths attributed to them every year, but as far as im aware there have been no teenage deaths attributed to venomous snakes in the uk for a looooooooooooong time. 

However, back to the original post, as beautiful as Gaboons are, I would think about it, re-consider and then think about it some more. I know someone who was bitten by a Gaboon and the length of its fangs were the least of her worries! She was in so much pain that she was given morphine every 15 mins for weeks! This then led to her having to go through the stages of rehab to come off the morphine. Part of her hand also doesnt work. She was one of the lucky ones who didnt have to have anything amputated.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

lol well all i can say to that is f**k getting a gaboon viper having to go through that is never worth it i think, the lenth of theire fangs is impressive look at the one in my avatar i would not want that wraped around my cheek : victory:


----------



## matty73 (Dec 9, 2007)

People who keep gaboons are mad, they inject about half a pint of venom at once if i am not mistaken, they inject the most out of any other snake in the world i believe.. :lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

matty73 said:


> People who keep gaboons are mad, they inject about half a pint of venom at once if i am not mistaken, they inject the most out of any other snake in the world i believe.. :lol2:


That is simply not true. While they do have an impressive yeild and strike force, they do NOT produce half a pint at a time, this is another snake myth.


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

matty73 said:


> People who keep gaboons are mad, they inject about half a pint of venom at once if i am not mistaken, they inject the most out of any other snake in the world i believe.. :lol2:


It's nowhere near half a pint! The highest recorded yield is 9.7ml. imagine if it was though!:lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

if it was you would noot survuve lol that is a lot of venom thats enough to fill your heart lol that would be slightly dangerous i think:lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> if it was you would noot survuve lol that is a lot of venom thats enough to fill your heart lol that would be slightly dangerous i think:lol2:



as said - a gaboon viper does NOT produce half a pint... :devil:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

yes i know they dont there heads arnt big enough to hold half a pint let alone its venom glands we are not all thick you know and i can put up angry devils too.:devil:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Fair enough.. in that case id like to point out that 9.7ml will not fill a human heart. Would definitely ruin your day though :whistling2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

no it wouldnt, that would definetly do more than ruin your day :lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

by the way i didnt meen 9.7ml would fill your heart i meant half a pint, this discussions stupid we both know they dont have that biga yeild :lol2:


----------



## John Rambo (Oct 4, 2008)

Reptile in larne n.ireland have a beautiful gaboon,its markings and the look of "come a bit closer and show you what time it is mofo" put it right up there on my, great snakes to look at but never want to own list!


----------

